# Remote kernel debugging



## Looper (Feb 9, 2012)

Please help me in remote kernel debugging using vmware.

I did the following things:



> ```
> $ cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/
> $ cp GENERIC MYKERNEL
> 
> ...



What should I do now?   Please help.

I have also checked the sio drivers but the current version of freebsd FreeBSD seems to be handling this using uart only.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2012)

Read the sign-up email you received, and format your posts. I have no idea which part of that post was a quote, written by you, or written by someone else. So I had to guess.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2012)

Developers' Handbook: 10.5 On-Line Kernel Debugging Using Remote GDB


----------



## Looper (Feb 11, 2012)

*Formatted query :*



> I configured the target machine as follows





```
$cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/
$cp GENERIC MYKERNEL
```

MYKERNEL


```
makeoptions	DEBUG=-g
options		KDB
options		DDB
options		GDB
```


/boot/device.hints

```
hint.uart.0.flags="0x00080"
```



```
# cd /usr/src
# make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
# make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
# shutdown -r now
```




> Now please tell me how to configure the host and proceed further!
> I'm working on VMware workstation.


----------

